# Проблемы с позвоночником. Можно ли поставить диагноз по снимкам



## MonteKristo (3 Авг 2009)

Просьба к уважаемым докторам: внимательно всмотреться в участки позвоночника, отмеченные стрелками, там у меня уже несколько лет болит - что там может быть, как по-вашему?


----------



## abelar (3 Авг 2009)

*Межпозвонковая грыжа диска L5-S1*

К фтизиатрам правильно послали ( это, кстати и к посту MonteKristo относится....)
В общем, какая- то загадка...


----------



## MonteKristo (3 Авг 2009)

*Межпозвонковая грыжа диска L5-S1*



abelar написал(а):


> К фтизиатрам правильно послали ( это, кстати и к посту MonteKristo относится....)
> В общем, какая- то загадка....



*abelar*  туберкулёз кости? а почему не остеопороз?
Насчёт загадки, это вы правильно сказали, т.к. ни один смотревший меня врач так и не нашёл причины моей болезни.


----------



## abelar (3 Авг 2009)

*Межпозвонковая грыжа диска L5-S1*

Уважаемый *MonteKristo*. Не нужно уж так сразу про туберкулез....
Тем более, что после прохождения стандартного и недорогого обследования в районном туб.диспансере, все станет ясно. Кстати, фтизиатры - непревзойденные мастера диагностики ВСЕГО, что касается рг.снимков. В Вашем случае нетипичным для неврологической картины является ощущение боли именно в точке, соответствующей пораженному ПДС. Если исключить травму, версий много, а снимки - мутные. Сделайте МРТ. Это прояснит картинуaiwan


----------



## MonteKristo (3 Авг 2009)

*Межпозвонковая грыжа диска L5-S1*



abelar написал(а):


> нетипичным для неврологической картины является ощущение боли именно в точке, соответствующей пораженному ПДС. Если исключить травму, версий много, а снимки - мутные. Сделайте МРТ. Это прояснит картинуaiwan



*abelar*, в том-то и дело, что эта боль и  вид на снимке  частично разрушенного тела позвонка смущает врачей, которые меня обследовали. Кстати, в данный момент, когда я сижу, у меня в ТОМ месте ощущается режущая боль, о чём это может Вам говорить?


----------



## nuwa (3 Авг 2009)

Чтобы врачам было легче разобраться в Вашем случае, воспользуйтесь этой ссылкой https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html , чтобы дать полное описание Ваших проблем. Вы же пришли на приём врача, пусть и виртуальный, но тем не менее. А значит, расскажите, пожалуйста, о проблеме подробней.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2009)

Ну уж разрушенного.
Грыжа Шморля. На томограф.


----------

